
Never-Slow Mode: Opt-in Chromium proposal to limit website's available resources - jdormit
https://github.com/slightlyoff/never_slow_mode
======
jdormit
From the "why would developers opt-in to this" section:

> In recent years, many web platform features have become gated on TLS opt-in
> [0]. We can imagine browser vendors taking a similar stance with regards to
> new features and NSM: only sites which demonstrate that they are willing to
> prioritize user experience might continue to be able to request certain
> permissions (e.g., Push Notifications) or access upcoming features.

[0]
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/04/geolocatio...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/04/geolocation-
on-secure-contexts-only)

I'm torn about this. On the one hand, TLS was unequivocably good for the
internet, and I think in general encouraging sites to be less resource-
intensive is also good for the internet. On the other hand, a lot of this
proposal smacks of "meet these limits or Google won't bring traffic to your
site with Chrome and search", which they've already shown a history of doing
with AMP pages getting prioritized search results. That really makes me mad,
and it's scary that one company has amassed so much power over the web they
can basically dictate how sites should be built and served. That fundamentally
undermines the principles of the free and open web.

------
jdormit
Note that although this proposal is couched in the language of "browser
vendors" and "web platform features", this is posted by a Google employee and
the "incomplete prototype" that is under development is in Chromium.

